# How do you feel about your height?



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

If you could chose your height...what would you change and by how much?  (maybe nothing)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

I've come to realize that I'm my height and it aint going to change 

So I'm quite happy with it... no reason to be unhappy with something that cant be changed and you're quite content with anyhow.

I'll just have to make myself wider to make up for my height


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

...and just for fun if you vote that you'd change your height if you somehow magically could - tell us how tall you are and how tall you'd want to be.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh, and I dont want to change mine... but I'm like 5'9" - 5'10"


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow, what a great question.  I said that I'd like to be a bit taller because I'm 6'1" and always thought 6'3" would be a good height.  I don't even have a clue why I think that would be a good height.  I guess it's the old cliche about the grass being greener.  Then I stop and realize, if I got my wish and was suddenly 6'3" I wouldn't be satisfied and would then want to be 6'5", and so on, and so on, and.......................Oh well, I guess I'll just have to be satisfied with being a stud.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 25, 2004)

_ I´m 6´2´´ and happy with it.  _


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

there was a time when i would have definitely opted to be much shorter.  then i came to terms with it...and now i actually like my height (5' 9") and wouldn't change it if i could.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2004)

I want to be 10' tall and bullet proof like I was at 18.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

i have mixed feelings...
right now i am almost 6'1"
im 16, so im still growing, i hope to reach 6'3" or at least close
The reason i want to be tall is to be just kind of menacing i guess 

But if i were shorter, than i could do better in powerlifting, b/c i would be in a lower weight class...but i wont be in highschool for that much longer anyway so oh well

taller it is


----------



## Vieope (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> I want to be 10' tall and bullet proof like I was at 18.



_ I like what you said. I guess it has a hidden meaning there. 

How old are you now ? _


----------



## Brak86 (Feb 25, 2004)

im around 5'7"...i wish i could be 5'9" atleast....hopefully ill grow some more


----------



## kuso (Feb 25, 2004)

I`m just a touch under 6'1" but my father is 6'2" which is why I voted for another 2" lol


----------



## supertech (Feb 25, 2004)

I am 5'6 so I would like to be taller like 6'0. Being short sucks.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

I used to wish I was much shorter but I like my height now. I'm a bit under 5'7"


----------



## JJJ (Feb 25, 2004)

Im 6´1 and happy. 
Why would you wanna be taller? To reach the cookie jar? Be better at sports? 

And whats the deal with most women likeing tall guys? Always wondered.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I like what you said. I guess it has a hidden meaning there.
> 
> How old are you now ? _



27 and climbing.  10 foot tall and bullet proof is an American expression kind of hinting at invincibilty.  When I was 18 I never got sick, could lift 7 days a week, ate 3rds and 4ths at every meal and never had joint pains.  Now I feel like an old man, I've lived a rough life.  High School football, Navy S.E.A.L training killed my knees,  too much partying killed the mind, video killed the radio star, computer screen killed my eyes, who killed JR?, martial arts/boxing killed my wrist, fingers and elbows.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

^you old rag bag


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 25, 2004)

I wish I was about 6'2" - 6'4".


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm 5'11" so I opted for another 2 inches or less... i would be happy with 6'1


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2004)

I chose 10', but I wouldn't want my unit to grow proportionate to that, I mean it's useless after it gets so big, so I must say I am 5'11.5" now and wouldn't mind that last half so I could say I'm 6'0"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

its not the size of the wave, its the motion of the ocean

im fine with my meager 5 and a half to 6 and a half inches
tho im pretty sure its not done going yet
they say you grow till ur 21 if ur a guy, so im assuming, your little man does too


----------



## x~factor (Feb 25, 2004)

6' is juuuuuust about perfect for me.  

I'm 5'11 3/4".


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2004)

haha, im the only one who wished he was shorter. 

I'm 6'5"... and while its nice being tall, it has its downsides.  Clothes, for one.  Almost everything is too short.  Shirts are a bitch to find.  Cars, too.  I dont fit in anything sporty.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

well
its one thing to be 5'9"
and buff, people will be liek oh look
but if your 6'5" and buff
people go nuts
they are like SHIT! thats one bad ass mutha fucka


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

This is a sad post... 

I am short 5'8" and want to be much taller.  Like maybe 6'3" or so...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

I like where I am, but as my dad always tells me "It's a good thing the vikings invaded/raped and pilaged ireland or we'ld all still be leprechauns"

So thanks to all the vikings on the board


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

hell ya


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> This is a sad post...
> 
> I am short 5'8" and want to be much taller.  Like maybe 6'3" or so...



short......shit dude you got an inch on me (In height that is) less distance to push the weight with our little legs!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Average American is 5'10".  So yea, short


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Average American is 5'10".  So yea, short




Average american is also 25 pounds overweight so ya got one thing going for ya


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

not to mention that the average guy
can only bench about 60% of his body weight or so


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> not to mention that the average guy
> can only bench about 60% of his body weight or so




really...? huh I don't feel like such a pussy anymore!!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Feb 25, 2004)

I am 6'1" but would be happy a couple inches shorter. I swear the world was designed around a 5'10"-5'11" person ... plus I could maybe wear all those pants I shrank in the wash then.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

^ i like ur avi


----------



## senimoni (Feb 26, 2004)

I wish I was little bit taller
I wish I was a baller
I wish I had a boy who looked good I would call em
I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a cat
.....don't remember the rest
funny song.

Anyway I wish I was at least 5'6", I hate being called Shorty or Shortstuff or whatever. I'm 5'2" and a HALF

Yes A Half it counts dammit.

What amazes me is how my GFs always try to pair me up with the short guy......just b/c I'm the short one in the group.


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> im fine with my meager 5 and a half to 6 and a half inches
> tho im pretty sure its not done going yet
> they say you grow till ur 21 if ur a guy, so im assuming, your little man does too


Ya I wish I could add a couple of inches on my buddy too *sniff*  poor little guy......I mean, I wouldn't mind being a couple inches taller. Sad to say I'm like my pops (Albob)  and I'm 6'1 and I always wanted to be 6'3.


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> haha, im the only one who wished he was shorter.
> 
> I'm 6'5"... and while its nice being tall, it has its downsides.  Clothes, for one.  Almost everything is too short.  Shirts are a bitch to find.  Cars, too.  I dont fit in anything sporty.




Ain't that the truth. I'm 6'2" and I can't find a pair of size 32x34 causual pants anywhere!  Most inventory is for short fuqs or FAT bastards.

Being this tall with most of it in legs kinda sux for BB. My upper body looks really good, but I struggle with my legs. Guess I should've played basketball in HS.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

I love being 5'8.


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Most inventory is for short fuqs


whaaaat...who you calling a short fuq.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Ain't that the truth. I'm 6'2" and I can't find a pair of size 32x34 causual pants anywhere!  Most inventory is for short fuqs or FAT bastards.


I have the same problem trying to find jeans to fit my 6'1 16 yr old son!  I've had to resort to ordering them online!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm 5'11" and I am perfectly happy with that.  I was 5'2" until my senior year of high school.  At the time, I was afraid I'd be short my entire life.  Well I was a late bloomer and I'm very happy I grew to 5'11".


----------



## X Ring (Feb 26, 2004)

My height at 6' 3/4" is satisfactory but if could grow 2" in my arms and more than 2 in my chest, back, legs;  lose 2 on my waist and gain 1 or 2 down below I would be veyr pleased


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I have the same problem trying to find jeans to fit my 6'1 16 yr old son!  I've had to resort to ordering them online!




I feel this is a form of discrimination. Why should I have to order my clothes at a higher price just because some store manager knows he can sell more clothes off the shelf to short or fat people?  Where's the equality in that?  Kohls is the worst for this.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> I want to be 10' tall and bullet proof



That's easy, I get that way every time I drink tequilla.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I have the same problem trying to find jeans to fit my 6'1 16 yr old son!  I've had to resort to ordering them online!



WOAH!!!  Back that truck up!  I've met both you and Fade, where the hell did a 6'1" 16 year old come from???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I have the same problem trying to find jeans to fit my 6'1 16 yr old son!  I've had to resort to ordering them online!



butterfly im 16 and 6'1"
and i dont have very much trouble finding jeans


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Where in Texas do you live?  

My son likes them extra long so he gets 32x36.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

i try to find 36 length, but they are hard to find, unless the waist is like 40 

and i wear a 34-36 normally


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

I live a few miles outside of Waco


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

WACO.....!!! running with any cults these days?


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 26, 2004)

I like my height ( 5'11")...
I would love to add a few pounds though


----------



## gr81 (Feb 26, 2004)

well my first love was always basketball, and as good as I was, my heihgt was always an issue with me personally. BB wise though, I like being 5'8"-5'9". If I was about 6'2-6'3" then I would be an awesome basketball player though. Tough call. I have come to terms with it thou


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

I was 5'8 in 8th grade wearing a size 14 shoe, and was beginning to wonder what was wrong with my feet. heh.. luckily I grew into them.

Im 6'3 and quite happy with it.  Wish I could be a bit taller though.


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Where in Texas do you live?
> 
> My son likes them extra long so he gets 32x36.




I get Levis 560's in 32x36 at Kohls. Do you have Kohls down there?  I can't find casual pants anywhere.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah we have a Kohls, thanks for the tip Rob!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

hey butterfly
what size shoe does ur son wear?
i wear 14's right now
i was wondering if thats normal nowadays?


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> hey butterfly
> what size shoe does ur son wear?
> i wear 14's right now
> i was wondering if thats normal nowadays?




Fuq, and I thought my foot was big. I wear a 10.5

No, I think you're unusual.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

He wears an 11.5 last time I bought him shoes.

But my friend's son is 13 and is wearing a 13.

Go figure


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Fuq, and I thought my foot was big. I wear a 10.5


Don't worry Rob, fade wears a 10 and it is absolutely no indicator of the p3n1s size


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

yea, my "p3n!s" is only 12 inches...go figure


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

well
i hope i grow into them
i wanna be 6'3"


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> yea, my "p3n!s" is only 12 inches...go figure




yeah, that's shorter than your foot!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> yea, my "p3n!s" is only 12 inches...go figure


You wish! lol

I don't know ANY woman that would want something that long... talk about painful!


----------



## irontime (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't know ANY woman that would want something that long... talk about painful!


So shorter is better? COOL!!! .......er........I mean, whatever


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Don't worry Rob, fade wears a 10 and it is absolutely no indicator of the p3n1s size



'Cause Fade's hung like a flea.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> So shorter is better? COOL!!! .......er........I mean, whatever



Speechless.  I'm absolutely speechless.


----------



## irontime (Feb 27, 2004)

and it's about time


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

I am 6'2", used to know a guy that was 6'8" and I was jealous at the time. It wasn't that long though that I realized so many girls were friggin 5'3" - so I feel I am about as tall as I'd want to ever be because I am already limited somewhat with women, in terms of not wanting to bend over and get on a knee to kiss someone. Its hard finding women "my size."


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> I am 6'1" but would be happy a couple inches shorter. I swear the world was designed around a 5'10"-5'11" person ... plus I could maybe wear all those pants I shrank in the wash then.



Yep. Every car I get into, every sink I have to bend over to use, every countertop I work on, every desk I try to fit my legs underneath, remind me of this. Now imagine if you were 6'5" or taller and had to live with it! Crappy.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> My son likes them extra long so he gets 32x36.



Everyone laughts at my pant selection, I hate them long, I wear 36x32


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> i was wondering if thats normal nowadays?



6'2", size 12. Then again I know a guy 6'4" with size 15 or 16.


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I am 6'2", used to know a guy that was 6'8" and I was jealous at the time. It wasn't that long though that I realized so many girls were friggin 5'3" - so I feel I am about as tall as I'd want to ever be because I am already limited somewhat with women, in terms of not wanting to bend over and get on a knee to kiss someone. Its hard finding women "my size."




Man, I know what you mean. When I was dating, most of the girls were so short I could rest my chin on top of their head when we danced.  My wife is 5'11"!!  Now that's perfect!


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Everyone laughts at my pant selection, I hate them long, I wear 36x32




And you're 6'2"?  Man, you must be long waisted.  That's backwards of what I wear at the same height.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> And you're 6'2"?  Man, you must be long waisted.  That's backwards of what I wear at the same height.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Brak86 (Feb 27, 2004)

This might be a little O/T...but when i got my shoulder x-rayed for any injuries yesterday, i found out that my growth plates are still open! YES!!....my ideal height: 5'9"-5'11"...i actually dont want to be too tall...cause then its harder to look big!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> And you're 6'2"?  Man, you must be long waisted.  That's backwards of what I wear at the same height.



I keep wondering if that is why I look so damn narrow. I can measure to my hip if someone would like to do some comparisons. I can wear 34 long but I dislike them greatly, and I suppose I wear my pants a tad low by preference (according to my dad I do, it seems natural to me). Honestly though I always thought I had long legs.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Brak86 *_
> This might be a little O/T...but when i got my shoulder x-rayed for any injuries yesterday, i found out that my growth plates are still open! YES!!....my ideal height: 5'9"-5'11"...



Stay away from any testosterone boosters.


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I keep wondering if that is why I look so damn narrow. I can measure to my hip if someone would like to do some comparisons. I can wear 34 long but I dislike them greatly, and I suppose I wear my pants a tad low by preference (according to my dad I do, it seems natural to me). Honestly though I always thought I had long legs.




Yeah, I'll compare with you. First I have to find my wife's seamstress tape.

When you mean low, do you wear your jeans so you have plumber's cleavage?  If so, that could explain things.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You wish! lol
> 
> I don't know ANY woman that would want something that long... talk about painful!



silly, who ever said you have to push all of it in?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

LOL mudge likes high waters


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

haha

premier, i was kidding about the size...for goodness sakes
i would hate a footlong...

like i said and you quoted me for

its not the size of the wave, its the motion of the ocean


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> And you're 6'2"?  Man, you must be long waisted.  That's backwards of what I wear at the same height.



Ok, in my socks at the top of my underwear (waist band) is 41.5"


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> When you mean low, do you wear your jeans so you have plumber's cleavage?  If so, that could explain things.



No I'm not a wigger, but they wont be much above the crack. The only times you see my socks are when I sit down, I just hate really long pants.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 28, 2004)

i just hate nerdy looking "high waters" pants...
makes you look like a dork
seriously


----------



## Mudge (Feb 28, 2004)

No pants up my crack, I just wear them how they feel comfortable.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 6'2", size 12. Then again I know a guy 6'4" with size 15 or 16.



hmmm
i dont know what to think of this
im about and inch and a half shorter than you but i wear shoe size 2 bigger...
hopefully that means ill be 6'3" or so
my dad is 6'2.5" and my mom is 5'7"
so they are both tall
but both of their parents are short so i dunno what will happen
i just wanna grow into my shoes


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Ok, in my socks at the top of my underwear (waist band) is 41.5"




Hmm,  mine is 43" from floor to hipbone.  I didn't use my waistband since it could be worn just about anywhere on my hip.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

I like my height n I get the naughty little bonus of being exactly 69" tall.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

My brother who is 6'8" says he is NOT tall he's only 5'20"


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

Since I was a kid I wanted to be 6'2. When I got to 5'9.. 69 inches I stopped growing. That was at age 14 

Now that I work with girls running around in 6 to 8 inch platform heels I really have a short complex.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I like my height n I get the naughty little bonus of being exactly 69" tall.



Hey we're a perfect fit


----------



## M.J.H. (May 31, 2004)

Wouldn't want to be an inch taller or shorter.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

I wouldn't mind adding 1 or 2 inches on to my 5'5 figure.


----------



## V Player (May 31, 2004)

I like my 5'7 height, we guitarists are just perfect at this size. Not to mention fighting at this weight is awesome, more action.


----------



## Var (May 31, 2004)

I'm only 5'6.  I'd be happy with another 2", but like most others here, its just not gonna happen.    I came to terms with it years ago.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 31, 2004)

I'm freakin' 5 feet tall. You'd better your ass I wouldn't mind being another 2 or 4 inches taller. lol


----------



## NickB (May 31, 2004)

I'm 5'9, I'd love to be 5'11. Just under 6 feet. I'd be tall, but no too tall.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

One of the most confident guys I ever dated was a drummer about 5" shorter than me. He loved me in heels... Short looks good on a guy as long as he has confidence and doesn't have a Napoleon complex.


----------



## Sandra (May 31, 2004)

6'0 here and im alright with that.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

Sandra said:
			
		

> 6'0 here and im alright with that.



I don't know what is about women taller than me but all I can think about is black thigh high leather boots and


----------



## Sandra (May 31, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I don't know what is about women taller than me but all I can think about is black thigh high leather boots and


----------



## greekblondechic (May 31, 2004)

I'm 5'7 and I always used to wish I was shorter, but now I am fine w/ my height cuz that means I can weigh/eat more


----------



## V Player (May 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> One of the most confident guys I ever dated was a drummer about 5" shorter than me. He loved me in heels... Short looks good on a guy as long as he has confidence and doesn't have a Napoleon complex.


Nope, no complex here. Im not the one who gets the girls after the show but I dont care about that. Im there to slam the metal and anything else is gravy. Tall girls, natural or in high heels, turn me the hell on, but if they're not interested, aint no sweat. Got the number to that drummer? Its always good to keep connected, lol.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm 6'1, but I wouldn't mind losing a couple of feet.  Then, building muscle would be a snap!  Plus, I could finally go after those hot dwarf chicks and not get so many strange looks.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

(strange look)


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 1, 2004)

I feel more than happy with my height 6???4. Above average but not too tall, it???s just right on the spot for me???


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 1, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with it!  Midgets are people too!!! (They're just easier to step on.)  

Actually, I saw this on some MTV special.  They had this regular size guy gushing about how sexy his 3' girlfriend is.  It was funny and disturbing at the same time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a seemingly normal friend that's far too interested in conjoined twins and their sex lives or lack there of THAT is disturbing.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I have a seemingly normal friend that's far too interested in conjoined twins and their sex lives or lack there of THAT is disturbing.



Now that you mention it, I'm kind of curious myself.  Do they have a sex life?


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I've love being short!  I feel so vulnerable when TrojanMan towers above me!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 1, 2004)

Im only 5-6 , love to be a couple inches taller. Mainly so clothes fit better, and better performance in sports. Otherwise I dont really think about it...........


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm only 5'5, but i've come to love it. I'll probably grow a couple more inches, but I like being short.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 1, 2004)

sawheet said:
			
		

> Im only 5-6 , love to be a couple inches taller. better performance in sports.



Don???t sweat it, we had a guy who is 6???8??? try out for out football team last your, to make a long story short. He is the softest thing I have even seen step into a football field. Then we had this 5???7 190lbs or so kids going heads up with 220+ lbs guy and giving then hell.


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 1, 2004)

I am 6'3" almost 6'4" and I love it....I couldn't imagine being under 6'. As far as women are concerned I like them between 5'6" and 5'11" although I have dated women shorter. I just prefer the long legs.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 2, 2004)

I would like to be just 3 inches taller.  I'm 5'5 but I've always liked it when I wore heals that made me just that much taller.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 2, 2004)

5'7".  Waste of time wishing I was anything alse...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

> I'm 5'7 and I always used to wish I was shorter, but now I am fine w/ my height cuz that means I can weigh/eat more


best post in the thread.. kindof horrible, but brutally honest none the less. ha ha


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2004)

I think the only reason I would like a couple more inches is for volleyball....DOH
5'8" now but the vertical comes in handy.... so I don't worry about it too much....


----------



## Rich46yo (Jun 3, 2004)

Im a 6' er and still cant jump worth a damn..........take care..........Rich


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

CourtQueen said:
			
		

> I think the only reason I would like a couple more inches is for volleyball....DOH
> 5'8" now but the vertical comes in handy.... so I don't worry about it too much....


We're going to make a funny looking couple when we get together.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Haha VAR, your shorter than I thought


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

I've only posted about my height 50 times.  Pay attention damn it!!!


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

P.S.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

I remember you saying you were short.. but 5'6" damn... 

Im only 5'8". Wish I was like 6' 1-2"


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd like to be taller, but honestly, its never been a problem for me.  I've always gotten chicks, and thats all any of us really care about.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

No.. I would rather be taller to look better.  You have such a better chance to have a good physique at 6'+.  I just like the look...  Longer torso, longer arms, etc.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

I dont think thats true at all.  Its much easier to look muscular with a shorter body and smaller bone structure.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

It is much easier to look muscular.  BUT.. I like the way that the taller persons muscles look.  Seen "Pumping Iron"?  Arnold looks much better IMO than Franco.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Ah...thats where we differ.  I think Franco looked better than Arnold.  Dont get me wrong, I love Arnold, but Franco had him beat with his lats and chest ALL DAY!  I think short and stocky can be good if the proportions are right.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Yup personal preferance.  Its all good.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

So, on a slightly different note...do u think Arnolds development was better than Franco? It amazes me that people dont think his chest and lats beat Arnolds. Just curious...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2004)

Var's avatar is sexy


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

My avitar is of Wolverine...he's only 5'3.  My goal is to look like him.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> So, on a slightly different note...do u think Arnolds development was better than Franco? It amazes me that people dont think his chest and lats beat Arnolds. Just curious...


Well, be prepared to be amazed! haha!  I think Arnold had a better physique.  Go here http://www.columbu.com/flash/index.html Under "cool stuff" in "pics" page 4.  You see arnold and franco.  Arnold has a much better chest IMO.  And his back was just freaking masive, franco couldnt compare.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

I dont see Arnold in pics page 4 at all.  I have a bunch of pics of the two of them back in the day and just cant see how Franco isnt better.  Chest seperation, lat spread...amazing!  Maybe I'm crazy...seems like most see it the way u do.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

I found it.  Still think Franco looks better.


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 3, 2004)

i'm 5'4" and have no complaints where i'm at


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 3, 2004)

Hum....seems like most of the women on here are taller than avg., while the men are shorter than avg.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

interesting..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> i'm 5'4" and have no complaints where i'm at


Course there weren't any complaints.. your perfect size for those guys being 6 foot and taller, don't even have to kneel


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 4, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Ah...thats where we differ. I think Franco looked better than Arnold. Dont get me wrong, I love Arnold, but Franco had him beat with his lats and chest ALL DAY! I think short and stocky can be good if the proportions are right.


C'mon do you really think Franco had a better phisique than the Austrian Oak or are you just saying that because you are short too? Don't get me wrong Franco looked good with what he (too short) had but there is no comparison with Arnies phisique. Let's be honest if you had a choice to be 6'4" and look like Arnie or short and look like Franco you would take Franco? No bullshit now, the TRUTH.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Rauschgift said:
			
		

> C'mon do you really think Franco had a better phisique than the Austrian Oak or are you just saying that because you are short too? Don't get me wrong Franco looked good with what he (too short) had but there is no comparison with Arnies phisique. Let's be honest if you had a choice to be 6'4" and look like Arnie or short and look like Franco you would take Franco? No bullshit now, the TRUTH.


Always a shit stirrer in the house.  I would LOVE to be taller. If you think I was saying otherwise, you missed my point completely. I DO think Franco had a better physique than Arnold. Especially, his pecs and lats (as I said before). I dont have a Napolean complex, so I have no reason to choose Franco simply because of his height. The fact that Franco is short definitely makes me look up to him (figuratively  ) because its something we have in common and I'd like to have the build he had, but that has no effect on why I thought he had a better build.


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 4, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Always a shit stirrer in the house.  I would LOVE to be taller. If you think I was saying otherwise, you missed my point completely. I DO think Franco had a better physique than Arnold. Especially, his pecs and lats (as I said before). I dont have a Napolean complex, so I have no reason to choose Franco simply because of his height. The fact that Franco is short definitely makes me look up to him (figuratively  ) because its something we have in common and I'd like to have the build he had, but that has no effect on why I thought he had a better build.


I can respect that.


----------



## LAM (Oct 20, 2004)

Napolean was actually almost 5'7 so by the standards back then he was tall for those times...


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm happy with being 5'7


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2004)

I like my height, I'm about 5'8-5'9  I think, I use the metric system


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm 4'11" and though it's taken some getting used to, I'm content now, as I have no choice for permanent changes in that dept. However, what I wouldn't give to be like 5'4" o 5'5".


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

5'10" and happy.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 20, 2004)

My mom is 5'9, I would like to be 5'9 or 5'10, I am 5'7.5


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

I feel good about my height, but am much happier with my length.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 21, 2004)

I am happy with my size now,When Iwas in high school I hated it,I was and still am 6'4 when I was in school,So when I would go to parties,and people get drunk and all,I would be the one that gets called out,because of my size.You know...everybody wanna take the big guy.But now it's cool.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

5'6".  I always felt short in my younger years, now I'm completely content with my height.  It's my shoe size that sucks!


----------



## MXQdRacer (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm 5'ft8, but wish I was 6'.  I have a couple of buddies who are 6ft 1-3, and it sucks going somewhere with them because I always feel so short... I did have a buddy in the AF who was 6'7"  but I think I weighed more than he did..lol


----------



## Rocky_Road (Oct 22, 2004)

I'd feel a lot better about my height if it wasn't the same as my width............


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

I'd like to be  a foot or two taller....


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm 5'11" 1/2. my mum always complaints like a bitch that I'm extremely short, and she's only 5'1".


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

That's a terrible thing to say about your mom!


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm juuuuuust about 5'11" barefoot, i'd LOVE to be 6'1", but I don't think I'll make it.  Even though the men in my family have a history of late growing, i'm already 25, so probably done


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm 6'1, and you're not missing much.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 14, 2006)

I thought this was the return of Max Mirkin, where did that tylenol head go?  Did firestorm get to him?


----------



## GFR (Mar 14, 2006)

6'1'' and that is tall enough for me


----------



## John H. (Mar 15, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> If you could chose your height...what would you change and by how much?  (maybe nothing)



Hi Nikegirl,

I am 6'1"  and I think that is perfect. I weigh 192 and together I think I am balanced fine.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm too tall.


----------



## Scott17 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm 6'. I wanna stay there.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm 6'0" always wanted to grow to 6'2" .


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 16, 2006)

5'10" and I don't really have any desire to be taller.


----------



## lioness (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm 5' 5''.  

I wouldn't want to be any shorter.  I'd add an inch...make my legs a little longer.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> I'm 5' 5''.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be any shorter. I'd add an inch...make my legs a little longer.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2006)

My brother was 2 years younger ( this is mycats brother ) when he first posted on this thread ( he's 18 now. ) This is word.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> My brother was 2 years younger ( this is mycats brother ) when he first posted on this thread ( he's 18 now. ) This is word.



Umm... ok?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 19, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> My brother was 2 years younger ( this is mycats brother ) when he first posted on this thread ( he's 18 now. ) This is word.


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm around 5'6" if I could I'd wanna be taller around 6'3"


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm 5'8 I would like to be 5'10 or 5'11. Oh well, it's not going to happen so I really don't harp on it.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 20, 2006)

Where the hell this thread appear from?

I'm  193cms (6'4")  and that's fine by me. But it means one has to have 32" upper arms to look impressive......


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Where the hell this thread appear from?
> 
> I'm  193cms (6'4")  and that's fine by me. But it means one has to have 32" upper arms to look impressive......










_"I'm Dead Sexy."_


----------



## themamasan (Mar 20, 2006)

6'6" and wish I was 6'2".  The basketball days are over, so it is a burden now.


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Where the hell this thread appear from?
> 
> I'm  193cms (6'4")  and that's fine by me. But it means one has to have 32" upper arms to look impressive......




out of the sky


----------

